# Installing NVIDIA Drivers

## nonhuman

I have a GeForce4, and I've been having problems getting the NVIDIA drivers to install properly.  I'm running 1.4_rc1 on the 2.5.46 kernel.  When I emerge nvidia-kernel I keep getting errors about unresolved symbols, but it seems to install.  If I try and modprobe NVdriver I get the same errors.  Has anyone successfully installed the drivers with a similar configuration?

----------

## securiteaze

2.5.46? Why are you running the development kernel? 

You may have better luck with the current stable kernel, 2.4.19 (vanilla-sources)

----------

## praxim

Actually, I just emerged -u world and found a kernel update (gentoo sources) and an nVidia driver update.  Compiling the driver gives a stream of errors 

beginning with the following:

nv-linux.h:24:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:11,

This then turns into a bunch of other errors for obvious reasons.  I hope it's fixed soon.

----------

## nonhuman

I'm using the development kernel, because I can't get the 2.4 kernel to compile with the options that I want.

----------

## Tiber

Download the ones from the nvidia website.  The installation is simple, unpack the TAR files and do a "make && make install" in both directories.  Do NOT do this while running X.  Make sure AGPART is disabled in the kernel (or else compile the nvidia kernel driver with "make -NOAGPART" I believe it is).  From that point forward, just setup your X and it should fly.  I avoided the gentoo ones and haven't had any problems.

----------

## green sun

I posted this in another thread, but dont forget to change the Driver name in your XF86Config(-4) file:

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nv"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

otherwise it wont work. NVidia's readme file details all this. Ive got a GForce2Go in my laptop & have never had a problem...

----------

## vers_iq

 *nonhuman wrote:*   

> I have a GeForce4, and I've been having problems getting the NVIDIA drivers to install properly.  I'm running 1.4_rc1 on the 2.5.46 kernel.  When I emerge nvidia-kernel I keep getting errors about unresolved symbols, but it seems to install.  If I try and modprobe NVdriver I get the same errors.  Has anyone successfully installed the drivers with a similar configuration?

 

It is well known that nvidia X driver will not work against any 2.5.x developement kernel, but if u insist search one of the kernel mailing lists for the patch.

 *praxim wrote:*   

> Actually, I just emerged -u world and found a kernel update (gentoo sources) and an nVidia driver update. Compiling the driver gives a stream of errors
> 
> beginning with the following:
> 
> nv-linux.h:24:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory
> ...

 

The reason is because the source couldnt identify the kernel version your machine is using. everytime after u update kernel source, identifier of your kernel version is cleaned, this also happens when someone does "make mrproper" or "make distclean" in kernel dir (/usr/src/linux). u can fix this by make menuconfig, make dep, make clean bzImage modules. u dont have to install the new kernel or modules but it is highly recomended, this is to make sure the kernel version in /usr/src/linux and the kernel being used are the same.

----------

## praxim

Thanks.  I should've known that, but I guess it just escaped me.

----------

